# Pass reported me for speeding lol



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi NOXdriver,

I am following up on feedback that we have received from a member of our community regarding your driving safety.

It was reported that you were allegedly driving over the speed limit of 45MPH. This is a violation of Lyft's Terms of Service.

As you know, safety is Lyft's highest priority, so we take reports of this nature extremely seriously. Our drivers are also vital to the platform and we'd like to give you the opportunity to respond to these allegations directly.

Do you recall any such incident occurring as stated? Can you provide any additional details about the ride from your perspective?

Please respond to this email directly if you’d like to provide any additional details or dispute this allegation.

Thanks,


So we report pass for underage kids, no car seat and nothing happens... some random nutter reports going of the speed limit and 'safety is Lyft's highest priority'

LOLOLOL

No date, no time, no location... just a report you were speeding. Please inform the ******s at Lyft that going the speed limit is a safety hazard in most places. 

I guess I'm in for a time out.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

Just say you don't recall any incident of speeding. You abide by speed limit and safety is your number one priority. This is my only job and can't risk it. ..

That's my standard response. No biggie.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Larry$$$ said:


> Just say you don't recall any incident of speeding. You abide by speed limit and safety is your number one priority. This is my only job and can't risk it. ..
> 
> That's my standard response. No biggie.


There is absolutely no need for all that. These allegations are meant to be observed and ignored.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> Please respond to this email directly if you'd like to provide any additional details or dispute this allegation.


Respond back and tell them you have saved dashcam footage with GPS info, including speed, of each and every ride you have taken and they are filed based on the pax name. Ask them to provide the name of the pax so you can verify this is what happened and send them proof you did not speed.

Would be interesting to see their response. :whistling:


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Lyft Support rarely bothers me anymore unless I get seriously flagged for going off on passengers, throwing people out of my car, etc. I think they let me slide on the speeding part just to not have to deal with me. 

If only I could train Uber to stop the bullshit "passenger feedback" about unsafe driving and rider experience.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

my reply was short and sweet:

"I don't remember any such incidents."

Granted most people have no idea that you have 1000ft to slow down if the speed reduction is 10mph or more.. so they see a speed limit sign and think you have to immediately jam on the brakes.

Got out of a ticket with this.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Hi NOXdriver,
> 
> I am following up on feedback that we have received from a member of our community regarding your driving safety.
> 
> ...


Don't worry , as long as 10 of them don't report you in a month , you will be just fine
Just tell them you don't ever recall breaking any laws and you are a law abiding driver and if you did break the law, the cops would hAve given you a ticket ?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

mbd said:


> Don't worry , as long as 10 of them don't report you in a month , you will be just fine
> Just tell them you don't ever recall breaking any laws and you are a law abiding driver and if you did break the law, the cops would hAve given you a ticket ?


I love to remind them that I've been driving since 1975, and have zero tickets and zero accidents. It's my well established driving record vs. the opinion of a rider who probably doesn't even have a driver's license.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Got the same email, verbatim, around two months ago.

I told them I always abide by posted speed limits and that I had no knowledge of this incident. I got a canned thank you back and that was the end of it.

Been there, done that, brought the T-shirt.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Respond back and tell them you have saved dashcam footage with GPS info, including speed, of each and every ride you have taken and they are filed based on the pax name. Ask them to provide the name of the pax so you can verify this is what happened and send them proof you did not speed.
> 
> Would be interesting to see their response. :whistling:


-----------------------
You are assuming that a human will read your response.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Call the police and report your pax for rape and attempted murder. You probably won’t win in court but it will ruin them anyway. Fair is fair!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I like the "i have a dashcam of all my rides, tell me what time it happened and I will provide video" fakeout


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> Hi NOXdriver,
> 
> I am following up on feedback that we have received from a member of our community regarding your driving safety.
> 
> ...


They already know our speed based on the app. However, the app's speed limit is often not accurate in the transition areas or road construction; which is to be expected. My dash cam records speed and GPS location.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm sorry I understand this is an old forum. In my case, I know which passenger reported me and I had already spoken to lyft prior to getting a report. At this point, is it better to respond or not to respond to the email? If I should respond, what should I say?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Tell them to provide you with date/time and you will like to provide video of dashcam


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> Tell them to provide you with date/time and you will like to provide video of dashcam


How exactly is that supposed to help? My dashcam does not record speed and in the video you can hear the passenger complaining. That would work against me.


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

Just tell Lyft since you get paid by the minute, why would you possibly speed to REDUCE your earnings for the ride? Passengers LIE to get free ride credits.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I've gotten the same from Lyft. Got one from Uber as well. I honestly don't recall speeding so I simply said that I stick to the speed limits and don't recall speeding. I did admit to Uber that I was in a hurry late on a Saturday night so I may have inadvertently been speeding but don't specifically recall. 

I think those emails are sent out to show face when a pax complains, so U/L can show that they are concerned. In reality, I don't think they're overly worried as long as the $$$ keep rolling in. After all, if you're speeding, you're going to get more rides in and make them more $$$ ?‍♂


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Hi NOXdriver,
> 
> I am following up on feedback that we have received from a member of our community regarding your driving safety.
> 
> ...


This post is a good reminder of why it is advantageous to be polite and courteous with pax. (Not saying you arent, but there are drivers who post here who arent)


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Clarity said:


> How exactly is that supposed to help? My dashcam does not record speed and in the video you can hear the passenger complaining. That would work against me.


So they complained and you kept driving like normal?
Or did they complain and then you slowed down?
how fast were you going?


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I think in my case, the passenger was extremely paranoid. I was going the exactly speed limit or if anything probably 5mph over which is common. She wanted me to drive slower, so from her perspective I was "speeding".


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Larry$$$ said:


> Just say you don't recall any incident of speeding. You abide by speed limit and safety is your number one priority. This is my only job and can't risk it. ..
> 
> That's my standard response. No biggie.


The app tracks and knows our speed but dont seem to use it against us yet.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> So they complained and you kept driving like normal?
> Or did they complain and then you slowed down?
> how fast were you going?


I did slow down after they complained. I don't remember exactly how fast I was going, but at one point they accused me of going 70 in a 40 mph zone however, none of the highways was 40 mph so I don't know how she came up with that number.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Respond back and tell them you have saved dashcam footage with GPS info, including speed, of each and every ride you have taken and they are filed based on the pax name. Ask them to provide the name of the pax so you can verify this is what happened and send them proof you did not speed.
> 
> Would be interesting to see their response. :whistling:


Waste of time. They just want to file away a response. Its robotic, nothing personal.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Dropking said:


> Waste of time. They just want to file away a response. Its robotic, nothing personal.


If it doesn't make a difference if I respond then I won't bother.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Clarity said:


> I did slow down after they complained. I don't remember exactly how fast I was going, but at one point they accused me of going 70 in a 40 mph zone however, none of the highways was 40 mph so I don't know how she came up with that number.


Okay, she was on drugs or paranoid or wanted a free ride.
I'd ravage the hell out of a person at the end of the ride.
Tell them your side first, go in on them
Trust me, Uber will drop you in an instant if they get the passenger's side first.
However, Uber would be able to prove (literally) that the passenger was full of it


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Why would anyone speed while on the app? With a passenger in the car it is not beneficial to get there sooner. Speeding decreases your take AND increases your costs by reducing fuel mileage.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Why would anyone speed while on the app? With a passenger in the car it is not beneficial to get there sooner. Speeding decreases your take AND increases your costs by reducing fuel mileage.


Not if you are driving from a low-fare area like oakland to a high-fare area like SF, or into a surge zone.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> Okay, she was on drugs or paranoid or wanted a free ride.
> I'd ravage the hell out of a person at the end of the ride.
> Tell them your side first, go in on them
> Trust me, Uber will drop you in an instant if they get the passenger's side first.
> However, Uber would be able to prove (literally) that the passenger was full of it


This was Lyft and not Uber, and I contacted Lyft right after it happened. She was most likely paranoid because she was worried about her mother sitting in the back who supposedly has a heart condition. I chose cancel the ride because I had a bad feeling the woman was going to give me a hard time throughout the entire ride. She was also sitting in a front and giving me directions when the GPS clearly told me where to go. There was no way I was going to deal with that driving into Brooklyn, NY for over and hour in traffic.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Not if you are driving from a low-fare area like oakland to a high-fare area like SF, or into a surge zone.


When I am in oakland I am looking for the pool. I find it amusing to get random people in the car and start talking. I play my country bumpkin card and off we go!

I had a line ride in sf that went to hunters point. I didn't take the passengers route and told her why. This is a line and I am looking for more passengers. And I am taking the route that is going to take the longest for that purpose.

Not a peep and no report.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Clarity said:


> If it doesn't make a difference if I respond then I won't bother.


You should respond. They may even require it. Just dont waste any time with details. "I dont speed" is enough.



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> When I am in oakland I am looking for the pool. I find it amusing to get random people in the car and start talking. I play my country bumpkin card and off we go!
> 
> I had a line ride in sf that went to hunters point. I didn't take the passengers route and told her why. This is a line and I am looking for more passengers. And I am taking the route that is going to take the longest for that purpose.
> 
> Not a peep and no report.


Heh. You are i have opposing strategies, friend. Last thing i want is a pool ride thru east oakland or hunters point!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Problem is that if i followed the speed limit i would be proceeding in an unsafe matter.

There's a lot of times cars are blasting past me going 100 while i'm poking down at the highway at 70, with a limit of 55


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Problem is that if i followed the speed limit i would be proceeding in an unsafe matter.
> 
> There's a lot of times cars are blasting past me going 100 while i'm poking down at the highway at 70, with a limit of 55


That's exactly how I felt when I was doing the ride. Everyone around me was going much faster.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Hi NOXdriver,
> 
> I am following up on feedback that we have received from a member of our community regarding your driving safety.
> 
> ...


You SOAB !


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Clarity said:


> This was Lyft and not Uber, and I contacted Lyft right after it happened. She was most likely paranoid because she was worried about her mother sitting in the back who supposedly has a heart condition. I chose cancel the ride because I had a bad feeling the woman was going to give me a hard time throughout the entire ride. She was also sitting in a front and giving me directions when the GPS clearly told me where to go. There was no way I was going to deal with that driving into Brooklyn, NY for over and hour in traffic.


Yea, cancel those each time.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Clarity said:


> How exactly is that supposed to help? My dashcam does not record speed and in the video you can hear the passenger complaining. That would work against me.


Edited because I read follow up. So you canceled the ride and kicked the old lady out and they were able to complain? Or you ended the ride?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Clarity said:


> That's exactly how I felt when I was doing the ride. Everyone around me was going much faster.


---------------------------
I find it best to stay in the slower lane ( far right) and keep to the speed limit if I have a pax that does not want the faster speeds. 
As for handling a pax complaint of speeding -- I would answer  Lyft because they ask for my side and I would state for the record, that I try to drive the posted speed limit but if a pax is uncomfortable, I will go slower. Also, add , that I have not received a verbal complaint from a pax about speeding.


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

Ever have passengers that ask you to speed? "I really need to catch this train". Or do an illegal U-Turn? Or get mad when you slow down at a yellow? Or are not on the curb when it says No Parking No Standing? I rate and report them when they want me to break the law.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> Hi NOXdriver,
> 
> I am following up on feedback that we have received from a member of our community regarding your driving safety.
> 
> ...


Screw Lyft


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tmofog said:


> Ever have passengers that ask you to speed? "I really need to catch this train". Or do an illegal U-Turn? Or get mad when you slow down at a yellow? Or are not on the curb when it says No Parking No Standing? I rate and report them when they want me to break the law.


What do u image happens when a disposable oversupplied nonemployee "Reports"
a limited supply sought-after paying Uber customer who Uber has committed to protect & serve❓❓ 
Just wondering ?


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks to all that chose to answer and give advice. I've got the answer I was looking for and have made my decisions based on them. Moving on now.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> Hi NOXdriver,
> 
> I am following up on feedback that we have received from a member of our community regarding your driving safety.
> 
> ...


Deny, deny, deny ??‍♀...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> I like the "i have a dashcam of all my rides, tell me what time it happened and I will provide video" fakeout


Yep cause they will refuse to see it and drop the incident like a bad habit.. bunch of *******.



Dropking said:


> This post is a good reminder of why it is advantageous to be polite and courteous with pax. (Not saying you arent, but there are drivers who post here who arent)


Yeah cuz being polite and courteous didn't just get him reported on or anything... Skrew these passengers, the nicest ones are the ones I worry about the most....


----------

